# Too cool for school!



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm so proud of Anna! If you'd read my thread on our first few OB classes (http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...s/128352-first-night-ob-frustrated-kinda.html) it was rough going with Anna at first. She wouldn't pay any attention, was nervous, stressed, wouldn't take treats, anything and it was just bad.

Flashforward to last night!! We got there early and sat through the first dog class. She was a little nervous but calmed easily after working on some sits and downs. We got into the class ring a little early and worked on some stuff. By the time class started she was wagging her tail with a silly smile on her face and following commands!! She was having fun! :wild:

Her best thing is her sit/down stays. We can do these at the house now at 20-30 feet for 2 mins. I wanted to try it there and asked the instructor if I could drop her leash and back further away and got the go ahead. So I sent about 15 feet out for 60 seconds. The instructor was amazed at her and her progress and used her as an example for a good down stay!!! :gsdbeggin:

We may just pass the test at the end of class after all!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah, I remember every word of my reply to that post so well. OK, OK, so I copied my reply, but see, I told ya Anna would figure out why ya'll were there and shine! Good job to both of ya'll!

*Re: First Night OB...Frustrated Kinda* 
With it being her first night, I'd say she did great! Bear and I had our 2nd day of OB class Wednesday, and he still is very vocal and excited, but will do the commands they ask of us. I posted in the development and socialization thread of our troubles. Anna sounds like she just wasn't sure of the place, and took the "sit back and check it out" approach. From the post I've read about Anna, it sounds like you've done a great job with her, and she's gonna shine once she understands what ya'll are there for. 
__________________
-Kevin-


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good job, Anna!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great job to both of you!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome! It's not unusual for it to take a couple of classes before they start to settle down, so as frustrating as it can be when you first start a new class, I try not to worry too much if they're all over the place. Usually, the next week is not as bad, and by the one after that it's old news. 

So far, Halo has taken 4 different classes, and each one was in a new location, so not only is it a whole room full of dogs she's never seen before, it's a place she's never been before either. Every inch must be sniffed! We start another class a week from Sunday, and it's the first time she'll be going back to a place she's been before. 

Her sit and down stays have always been excellent too, often WAY better than all the other dogs in class, so I don't even bother to ask permission to drop the leash. At first I'll stay close enough that I can step on it if necessary, but once I see that she's focused and ready to work, I start moving around the room. When the trainer was having the other people see if they could go to the end of the leash when they're dogs were in a stay, I was walking halfway across the room, and running in circles around Halo. 

Feels great to have the class star, doesn't it? :thumbup:


----------

